# Manual del protel DXP en español



## joryds (Abr 15, 2008)

Aqui les dejo el tutorial del protel DXP en castellano, espero que les sirva.


Hola compañeros, que bueno que haya sido de utilidad el tutorial,  como veo que hay varias personas interesadas en este programa dejo este link donde encontraran 11 videos que será de ayuda o de afianzamiento.

MicroPIC - Portal

Si desean se puede crear un tema  para tratar de resolver las dudas que hayan quedado  después de leer el tutorial y ver los videos de Altium (Protel DXP).

También les recomiendo que trabajen al menos con la versión 6.9 de Altium ya que esta tiene más herramientas y librerías de utilidad.  La última versión de Altium actualmente es la Altium Designer Winter 09 SP3.

Saludos.


----------



## cmoreno (Jun 9, 2009)

Hola a todos
Llevo 20 años en el mundo del diseño de PCB a nivel profesional utilizando un programa de diseño ( nada que ver con PROTEL ) ingles de la casa Seetrax llamado Ranger.
Estoy migrando a Protel y me encuentro con un programa mucho más potente e intuitivo, pero con un problema de entrada que no logro ver como solucionar. El tema es que cuando estoy rutando (manualmente) una placa y me encuentro que he de mover varias pistas para hacer sitio, no veo como poder moverlas sin perder los ángulos de 45º de una forma semiautomatica.
¿Alguien tiene idea de como hacerlo?
No quiero despedirme sin agradecer a Jori16 los manuales y video tutoriales.
Salu2


----------



## joryds (Jun 9, 2009)

Hola cmoreno, por que no subes una captura para ver con más detalle tu inconveniente porque prótel tiene una opción de redondeo de pista o colocarla con un ángulo de 45º. 

En la captura se muestra la forma de configurar lo dicho anteriormente.

Hace mucho tiempo que no utilizo prótel DXP no se si están enterado que la Evolución de prótel es Altium  y ya está en la versión Altium Designer Winter 09.

Yo creo que en este tema https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/dudas-sobre-altium-designer-winter-09-sp3-20039/ se podría responder algunas dudas.

Bueno espero las capturas

Saludos.


----------



## cmoreno (Jun 10, 2009)

Muchas gracias Jory16 por tu pronta respuesta.
Creo no haberme explicado correctamente. Lo que necesito saber es como, sobre una placa casi acabada de rutar a mano, poder mover de una forma ágil grupos de pistas sin perder los ángulos de 45º. Te mando dos capturas en las que he movido un grupo de pistas de la layer roja utilizando el RUTADO INTERACTIVO pistando sobre la pista existente, el nuevo camino que quiero que tome, desapareciendo el camino antiguo al pulsar el botón derecho del mouse. Este método me parece bastante parco para un programa a la altura del Altium Protel, por lo que supongo que debe haber otro método que no alcanzo a ver. Con el programa que he usado los últimos años, esto era muy sencillo, en el Setup hay una opción que se llama AUTO 45 DEGREE SNAP  ON/OFF , que estando en ON, cuando mueves un punto de una pista rutada, automaticamente se mueve el punto opuesto para mantener los 45º. Te mando tambien unas capturas del programa antiguo.
Muchas gracias de antemamno.[/img]


----------



## joryds (Jun 10, 2009)

Hola cmoreno, la respuesta esta aca en este link

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/dudas-sobre-altium-designer-winter-09-sp3-20039/#post170024

saludos..


----------



## sjcronchi (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola amigos, antes que nada pido disculpas si está mal lo que voy a hacer pero en Taringa, el usuario cargohe subió un tutorial muy interesante sobre Altium Designer 6, lo pueden visitar en el siguiente link:

http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks...-Interactivo-de-Altium-Designer-(VIADAS).html

Espero sea de utilidad al foro!


----------



## lw3eov (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola, Estan en mantenimiento en la web de los videos y en la otra web que sugieren en otro post (http://www.software-shop.com/in.php?...&prdID=1&tab=6) no se pueden ver registrandose ni con ese usuario que sugieren ya que no funciona. Estaria muy agradecido si pueden subirlos a algun otro lado.

Muchas gracias
Saludos

Marcelo


----------



## cuezo (Mar 31, 2010)

Hola estuve comenzando a utilizar el protel DXP 2004 pero no sé como diseñar una placa de una sola capa, pude encontrar unos videos pero solo me muestra como hacer una placa me sale pero  cuando la termino me queda de doble capa :-S.
Agadeceria  si me pueden alguien ayudar.
muchas gracias


----------



## friends (May 5, 2010)

Bueno amigos, mi problema se reduce a una pregunta para poner en practica los manuales ¿Existe Altium para windows seven?, pues el año pasado lo instalaron pero en xp y ahora no se puede instalar en windows seven, me estan engañando o es lo correcto. Saludos.


----------



## luis felipe pineda (Jun 29, 2010)

tengo un programa que se llama "protel for window" sera el mismo


----------



## joryds (Jun 29, 2010)

luis felipe pineda dijo:


> tengo un programa que se llama "protel for window" sera el mismo


Hola Luis Felipe, averigua en lo posible que versión de protel tienes, porque esta protel 98, protel 99 SE,
esta el protel 2002 y protel DXP 2004 que es al que se dirige este tutorial.

Saludos.


----------



## LALO86 (Jun 29, 2010)

Alguien me puede ayudar, tengo una duda en la nueva version de altium designer winter 2009, cuando
quiero diseñar el foot print de una pieza, no encuentro la barra de utilities para checar cuanto mide por decir una linea, ya que tengo que usar el comando Ctrl+M y es algo tardado estar midiendo y reduciendo el tamaño de la linea.

saludos.


----------



## joryds (Jun 29, 2010)

Hola Lalo, esa pregunta cave más bien en este tema 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/dudas-sobre-altium-designer-winter-09-sp3-20039/
Saludos.


----------

